# The eventing standardbred



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

THAT is FANTASTIC!!!! Good luck launching her on her New career!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Good on you and all the best with it! My current riding horse is a Standardbred/French Trotter cross, with whom I happily do all sorts of stuff and have done these past six years, since my late Arabian mare retired. These horses are athletic and have a lot of heart!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks 

We have a very short season here sadly, and not many shows to pick from. I think I have planned a schedule for her.

Our first off property experience is going to be a dressage clinic with Cheryl Meisner- Webber at the end of June. 

Then we will do a dressage show and cross country derby July 26, then another cross country derby Aug 8 and then a full horse trial Aug 22. 

So we will only be doing a total of 4 things this summer as it stands right now. It may change a bit. But I don't want to overwhelm her on her first season. 

We will do entry level this year then next year I plan on taking her out pre-training and do a full season, maybe even upping her to training by the end of it if she does well


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I had intentions of hacking out Emily today, but it was snowing and raining at the same time and freezing cold. Not ideal weather to get out. So tonight she got a full grooming and we did some T-Touch. 

She really enjoys having T-Touch done on her as it helps relax her. She is seriously a wound up little girl being stuck inside 24/7 right now. I feel bad for the poor girl.

Both my girls are stuck inside because my pasture is a muddy nasty mess with knee deep mud and I don't want them hurting themselves running around being dorks. Plus I don't want the sod ripped up. I don't have a second paddock done yet that I can use as a "sacrifice paddock". That is on our list to get done this summer. If it ever stops raining and snowing I can get them back out.

Anyway I still need to get more pictures of her to share. I wish I could use facebook as my image host as my facebook is full of Emily pictures lol.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay I pulled some pictures over to photobucket from facebook lol.



















These two are from last week


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

She thinks she's funny










And beautiful girl under saddle... I need better under saddle pictures. So far this is the best one lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Day three of pouring rain and freezing weather. I haven't been able to do anything with the poor girl. I have nowhere to ride right now as the fields are soaked and i'll end up ripping up all the footing and I live on a rural highway that has semi's and logging trucks flying by at 100km/hr so I can't even ride on the road as its far to dangerous.

Tomorrow the rain is finally supposed to stop so i'm hoping I can get her out and go along the edge of the field to get to the old rail bed and do some conditioning work.

In the mean time i've started her back on her sinew-x. I'm considering giving her some Chill to help mellow her out since she's been inside for the last week. This horse NEEDS turnout as much as possible(usually lives outside) so this has been a hard week for her lol.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Love the photos 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats! She's really gorgeous! Hope the weather clears up for y'all!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Success!!! Finally had a sunny day! Emily and Bratty Mare got turned out for about an hour and a half tonight. Still WAY to wet to ride or keep them outside for long but they got some turn out. I'm planning on riding tomorrow though. The girls went NUTS when I turned them out. They were so happy to get outside and stretch. Then of course get covered in mud lol.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

All muddy lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally got out for a ride today. Took her on a hack down the old rail bed and did walk/trot intervals. 

I recently switched her to a loose ring waterford bit and she is actually loving it. I used to ride her in a full cheek french link and she did well in it but I still found her to be a bit of a tank and leaning on my hands despite how much half halt work I did with her to lighten her up. She is responding really well to the waterford and stays nice and soft and her steering is getting better. She has a horrible habit of throwing her shoulder and ducking out going wherever she wants lol. I don't have a fenced in arena so it made things fun when she was going sideways down the field haha. 

The trainer who I got her from off the track came to see her today and she is super happy with how great she looks. 

On Easter weekend she sliced half her top eyelid off and had to have it stitched back on. So her old owner was happy to see it healing well.

Hoping to do some more work with her tomorrow since its supposed to be 22 and sunny


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I love SB's and it's great to see them out as riding horses- I hate people stereotyping them! Subbing so I can see how things go for you two


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> I recently switched her to a loose ring waterford bit and she is actually loving it. I used to ride her in a full cheek french link and she did well in it but I still found her to be a bit of a tank and leaning on my hands despite how much half halt work I did with her to lighten her up. She is responding really well to the waterford and stays nice and soft and her steering is getting better.


That's typical: On track, standardbreds lean into their bits, it's what works in fast driving situations. So when I ride one, usually not in the same bit type it was driven in. This makes the "things are different when riding" point clearer for them, I found. Of course, if they've always been ridden (well) as well as driven, they can be super light when riding. More typical in Europe, where lots of people, racing or not, ride trotters and they're considered great all-purpose horses.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I've had great success at lightening other standies up, but not this girl lol. She was known for being heavy on the hands even on the track. It's not conformation related either, it's just her. Some horses are heavier then others, and she loves to be heavy lol. 

This week has been great with her. The ground is drying up and we are doing more schooling now. She is becoming very confident in her canter transitions now. She is offering me the canter and we are working on balancing on circles with the canter. I'm thinking mid next week I can get out the jumps and start doing some grid work with her to help get her rocking back more onto her hind end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm glad you found a bit you like. With your mare, is the leaning related to being workaholic? Have fun jumping! I'm looking forward to the photos!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well Emily decided today would be a good day to colic. Happy Mothers Day to me *grumble* 

5 hours of hand walking in the rain, some banamine and im bute and she seems to be feeling a bit better. Was a long stressful day though. Hopefully she stays on the right track to getting better.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

